# How to permanently remove Babylon Search?



## lonelyrobot (May 13, 2012)

Does anyone know how to permanently remove Babylon Search? I accidentally installed it when I was installing other software. I have uninstalled it and deleted it, but it still appears in Chrome, Firefox, and Internet Explorer. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (May 13, 2012)

Is it like an extension/addon in those browsers? Not familiar with it because I made sure never to install it 
If it's an extension/addon you can get rid of those easily.


----------



## lonelyrobot (May 13, 2012)

lucasbytegenius said:


> Is it like an extension/addon in those browsers? Not familiar with it because I made sure never to install it
> If it's an extension/addon you can get rid of those easily.



Please post the instructions to remove.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 13, 2012)

Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs

Babylon Search > Remove/Uninstall


----------



## lonelyrobot (May 14, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs
> 
> Babylon Search > Remove/Uninstall



I have already done that. The program remains embedded in all my browsers. I have tried to research this myself, but the instructions I have seen are too complicated and I am looking for a simpler way to fix this problem.


----------



## graham7773 (May 14, 2012)

Is your o/s windows 7? Go to programs on the desktop and type Babylon in the search window. Drag any Babylon files found to "trash" and empty "trash" By the way, If you know the name of the company who provided the Babylon file, search for and remove any files that appear under that name. I am no software guru but it seems to me that if you have used add/remove programs and you still have babylon in your browsers, uninstall the browsers and do a fresh install of the browsers you want. Do not save any "add-ons"


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 14, 2012)

Internet Explorer>Internet Options>Advanced>Reset.


----------



## shedevilkai (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey! I had the same problem and hope I'm not too late to post!
Go into your C:// and go into program files, delete all babylon there.


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 30, 2012)

shedevilkai said:


> Hey! I had the same problem and hope I'm not too late to post!
> Go into your C:// and go into program files, delete all babylon there.



Sorry, but no......

And this thread is over 6 months old.


----------

